# Bow Fishing in the Spearing Shack.....



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Dead Short is a CO.


Aw man. You blew my cover. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds like using a bow instead of spear to spear Pike in a shanty is illegal but, does it really put you to the advantage? Think about it. I feel the advantage would from the spear that is in the water and I am throwing by my hand to the target. With a bow I must take aim and I am outside the water. Sounds like a much harder situation to me.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

flockshot said:


> its ok j...this had the feel of the "self filmed, no blind archery turkey hunt" written all over it.


I guess it did didnt it:lol:


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

I've always wanted to try it too but the way I read the book it says its not legal, which Idk why it wouldn't be, seems like it would be a whole lot harder to hit a pike with an arrow than a spear that is a foot wide. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I know a lot of you have already posted the legality of shooting pike with my bow in the spearing shack.

Last week I was at the NRC meeting and I spoke with the Fisheries Policy Resource Manager and he confirmed (not that I didnt believe y'all) that using a bow is not legal for the take of pike thru the ice, or any time of year for that matter...oh well it woulda been fun any how.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

make sure you dont miss the hole with your bow


----------

